# Stress tester



## Atech (Jul 27, 2007)

I need a stress tester ... I'm currently undervolting and, well, as I said. Don't want to go too far without adequate assurance  Anyone know of a dedicated one that reports errors straight away?

I'm currently running foldingathome whilst stalking dmesg ... Not sure whether the kernel log reports subtle errors resulting from lack of voltage though :/


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2007)

orthos


----------



## Atech (Jul 27, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> orthos


Are you absolutely sure it's for Linux? I can only find a cab'd up Windows build


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 27, 2007)

never stated'nix sorry ... godda ask some a them other oldies


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 27, 2007)

You could try MPrime,linux version of Prime95


----------



## Atech (Jul 27, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> You could try MPrime,linux version of Prime95


Thanks.

Ouch, this is the first time I've felt the effects of having no pre-emption


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 27, 2007)

I forgot to put link in,got sidetracked watching Number23 dvd,anyway it can be downloaded here

http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft.htm


----------



## Atech (Jul 27, 2007)

It's fine at 311*9 with 1.2375v, but 322*9 freezes without bumping it to 1.24 ... something ... v  What a shame. I've read an account of a Q6600 that was stable at 333 with 1.2375v, I guess this one just isn't quite as good.

Edit:
Make that 1.25v  That's a bit of a jump :/

Edit:

Okay,
311 needs 1.2375
322 needs 1.24
333 needs 1.3

Wtf, it's almost as if v = bus^3


----------

